# im scared



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

2 hours ago i head a verry heavy dp atack.
I thought i was going to die :-(
Its was like my spirit wanna left my body and i didnt have any feelings in my arms,hands,all over my body
do you regonized this?
This has happend many times before and i have this almost daily sometimes heavy other times it is not that heavy..


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like your DR/DP is triggered by panic attacks.

Yes I and others regonize and relate with you, you are far from alone.

Are you aware what triggers your panic attacks?


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

yes i realize that but it is so scaring and i dont know what to do i have also panic atacks but every atack begins with dp and ended with dp what can i do about it 
i cant do anything anymore im scared to go outside


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Face your fear.... why be so scared about DR/DP... is it because you fear what you don't understand (like most humans)... DR/DP is there to protect you from harm... although it causes harm to some who are scared of it... One of the ways of recoverying from it is to accept it... accept the fear and breath through it... actally "feel" the fear and see it's not so bad. Fear is an excellent tool to keep us safe from harm... it's not our enemy... although some times it isn't set up correctly... and in order to correct it... you must show you have no reason to fear DR/DP... and then your vicious circle will end and so might your DR/DP.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

how long do you have dp?
I think i need a psychiatrist to help me to accept it right because its frightning me the whole time and it sucks but i do understand that my body wants to protect me from harm from outside but it is a verry scaring feeling dont you think?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I can not say how long i've had it... I can only assume i've had it most my life (i'm 23) and the reason I wasn't aware of it was due to it being chronic DR/DP (never goes away). Yes you need the help of a Pro in order to over come it in my eyes... some one to give you direction... I think cognitive behavioural therapy is great for any one.

I'm so used to it... it's not scary any longer... although now my brain fog has ended... my DR has become to fade and i'm becoming scared of reality it's self... and I know why i'm scared of it... it's because i'm not used to it... I need time to feel comfortable within reality.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

wow i can imagzine that so you know what it feels like where im going through right now?
3 okt there is comming someone over to see what they can do to help me because i cant live a normale life anymore for me it is verry difficult to understand how you can live with dp,im 27 and i have dp for 9 whole weeks and it is there every day


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Each of our DR/DP is different in my view, mine alone might be very different due to me being dyslexic. I have an idea what you're going through... and i'm also aware some one has just died as i'm typing this... and some one is being abused... and many others are in pain while I sit here in my safe haven at house which is warm and bright... I'm lucky in that sinse... although I'm aware i'm missing out on love and a job... but they will come with time... the point being... I'm not doing all that bad. So keep in mind that our lifes could be much worse off.

I'm glad you've got some support... Let's hope something good comes from it =).

Humans adapt to their surrounding... something which takes time... let's assume you make a quick recovery... although if you don't... you'll soon feel some what ok while DR/DP... although yours happens when you panic... so it won't be easy.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

missduivel said:


> 2 hours ago i head a verry heavy dp atack.
> I thought i was going to die


I will never forget what that level of DP is like. I actually think I developed PTS because of it. I thought I was dead.
I think you slowly become desensitized to it, you recognize the signs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't beleive I have experienced this feeling of death... I'm sadden that you both have.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

wooow darren you are a balsam bless you


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm happy I am returning to the supportive person I was back in 2003... Your words actally touch my heart... and give me warmth... this warmth is to live for. Thank you... it's a pleasure to help you and others feel better, thank you for making me aware I make a different.

Darren.x


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

that warmth was a reflection of the warmth i got from ur words, i should thank you , you did make a difference in me . and i hope miss felt the same


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Emotions are not irrelevant? they are the core meaning of humanity? they are our reward for existing? and so it is our duty to steer ourselves towards positive emotions in which all can feel the warmth from our soul?s fire? and the linked fires from each other increased trust and securely within ourselves and our love ones?

I will continue this existence? whether it be one of pain or happiness? I will see it through? I was given the chance to experience and I?ll be damned if I?m to throw it all away? It?s time to live.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

WOW, who are you and what have you done to Darren? :mrgreen:

Really though, thanks Darren :wink:

3098


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I?m the person behind Darren?s mask? Hello to you? heh.

And thank you for existing.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

this level of dp sucks and i dont know what to do when im in that strenght of dp i wanna be normal again and live i dont want to be scared 
i get professional help at 3 oct.
i try to not to be scared of dp but sometimes it is to strong and i cant help it will it become not this strong anymore?will it be easier in the future?


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

will it be easier in the future? yes i promise 8) it may disappear also. just trust what darren has told u .

who am i : Nadine :lol:

what have i done to darren? last night i was feeling terribly lonely and there's no hope to change this feeling. darren told me that im far from alone. and i believed him coz i really felt that im not alone at that time. so i thanked him.not just for that but for all what he wrote.

i thank you for existing ppl


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

so what can i do to make it feel better so i wont be scared anymore?
and waht can i do when that feeling is there?


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

see this : http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0

i think if u want to see a therapist, GBT would be the best treatment to have . ull learn how to reduce ur fears and control ur thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

nu-power said:


> what have i done to darren? last night i was feeling terribly lonely and there's no hope to change this feeling. darren told me that im far from alone. and i believed him coz i really felt that im not alone at that time. so i thanked him.not just for that but for all what he wrote.
> 
> i thank you for existing ppl


I do get more out of helping others... although it does take a lot out of me... I think the reason I was able to be like that last night was because I had cried in the day while at work, I went into the tool room, shut the door... the lay on the bentch and cried... and I'm not ashamed of allowing my emotions to ease on out of me... although I want to be able to cry in front of a understanding person who will then hold me. Rozanne did that... and I found myself within the best time of my life, so I thank her for that. I want to be held most of the time... I think I need to find a loving friend who I can connect with...

Any how... I'm happy I was able to change your mood for the better, you deserve to feel good... we all do...  ))) Warm hugs (((.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

when i felt asleep i woke up at 5.00 in the morning and i had have the worse and frightning atack ever i couldnt do nothing about it my whole body i couldnt feel anything and i never head it that strong ever in my whole fucking life this time i thought i was dying and everything i was doing nothing helped me also my heart was running so fast i thought it was going to stop after 20 min i turned into normal.
Iff i remebering about it it freaked me out again i think this isnt normal anymore :-S
I also had panic attacks because first i thought okay stay calm but after that it going stronger and stronger i was so fucking scared im sorry for my language i think this isnt normal sorry guys but i dont understand why the hell this is happend to my :-(
Did someone off you guys regonize this fucking strong feeling i couldnt do anything anymore about it


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

If you can?t feel your whole body, I?d assume it?s in a stage of full relaxation, which triggers you to panic. So from a logical point of view, put yourself in control of this relaxation by following these tips:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/ ... tion.shtml

Once you have control of being able to relax the whole of your body, it will feel more comfortable to you if you wake up again while in that stage of peace. It?s ironic that being so peaceful scares you, although anything new to the mind can be scary? and feeling that peaceful can be related to death.

)Hugs(.

Darren.


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

missduivel said:


> yes i realize that but it is so scaring and i dont know what to do i have also panic atacks but every atack begins with dp and ended with dp what can i do about it
> i cant do anything anymore im scared to go outside


Why are you afraid to go outside?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

twitchingbird said:


> missduivel said:
> 
> 
> > yes i realize that but it is so scaring and i dont know what to do i have also panic atacks but every atack begins with dp and ended with dp what can i do about it
> ...


I'd assume it's due to her DR over whleming her.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

to get the feeling on the street with all the people arround me or that i will die i dunno :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Don?t? expect to be able to analyze this, it?s hard to pin point what DR/DP is? for the time being? go with the flow with it?


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

i wanna let you guys know im not that afraid anymore of dp
I really lisning to you guys that i dont have to be afraid and it is just a system of my body that im protect against panic attacks or shit from outside.
When i get a dp attack im just relaxing more than i use to be and do sometime like a game on the internet i know now that nothing will happend and im not going to die.
I really lisning to my body who is yelling at me to be gentle and relaxed to become to old person again and i would love to be that person again.
so i really lisning to the tips you all gave me thank you for that


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent news? it not a walk in the park to over come fear, so you should be proud of yourself =). So you?ve take the first step into recovery already, it?s good to see you?re so keen to be ride of DR/DP? heh.

Very well done.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

i only wanna know how i can change it into a verry nice feeling.
Iff its to heavy i really try my best to relaxed but can i also change it into something nice so i can do more in my life then go to the supermarket i wanna win against dp just to try when im outside im not afraid and it is just a relaxed feeling.
You understand what i mean?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Over coming DR/DP would be your ?nice feeling?. How do you change it into something nice? What?s good about DR/DP then full on reality? I dream at night, I don?t wish to dream in the day.

If you want to win against DR/DP, you have classed it as an enemy, which I disagree with. DR/DP is there to help ease you of your pain? although this is my own DR/DP. DR/DP is only useful on the battlefield when you?ve had all your comrades killed and you?re emotions can not handle the situation? It turns your into a machine to ?get the job done?.

Yes I relate with you in some respects =).


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

i understand but sometimes my body dont have to protect me when there is nothing to be afraid off and still it will be there and i get that feeling and thats what i dont understand about it,do i have to step back or relaxed more,i relaxing almost every day so i dont understand


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

There's only so much we as humans can understand... you don't need to know, yet you want to know why this is all happening to you. Really... focus on getting better and not why this has happened to you, looking towards the future is the ticket... the past remains in the past.


----------



## anyala84 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have definitely experienced the panic attacks where you feel like you are dying. Mine are triggered when I start thinking about my DP and if I am ever going to be normal again. I have accepted the fact that I have the disorder and I am not going to let it take hold of my life. I haven't had a panic attack since I began experiencing DP 7 months ago. Tips for when you are having a panic attack...deep breathing, embrace the fact that you are having an attack (sounds weird, but it works), just keep telling yourself that it is not going to last and that you just have to ride it out. Another thing that helps me when I start thinking crazy things; imagine a big red stop sign and try to think about something else; get up and do something.


----------

